# Pre con Operacional: fase invertida vs fase no-invertida



## chugus (Ago 20, 2009)

Buenas... me doy una vuelta por aqui ya que estoy por armar un preamp y lo quiero armar con operacionales...

Dejo estos dos esquemas y sobre ello pregunto lo siguiente..

Como se ve en los dos esquemas, son practicamente iguales.. la diferencia es que en el primer caso la entrada de señal esta *conectada a la entrada no inversora*, contrariamente, en el segundo caso la entrada esta *conectada a la entrana inversora* lo que provoca a la salida una inversion de fase... (si estoy equivocado corrijanme)

La pregunta es la siguiente... que diferencias provoca esto al amplificarlo o sea... me influye en algo trabajar mis previos con fase invertida? o da lo mismo? Me traera algún problema de cancelacion de algunos sonidos al trabajar con inversion de fase?

Espero respuestas.. Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2009)

Es lo mismo, no se cancela nada.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola
Caso 1
Si Usas Los Dos "Invertidos" o Los Dos "No-Invertidos" No Hay Problema. (En Sonido Stereo).

Caso 2
Pero Si Usas Un "Inv" En Un Canal y Un "No-Inv" En El Otro Se Notará Una Pequeña Baja De Audio En Los Oidos.

Has Un Experimento: Aplica Una Señal De Amplitud Fija a Las Dos Entradas De Tu Systema, Al Frente De Las Bocinas "Partantes" Coloca Un Microfono y Este a Un Medidor De Ac. (Ajusta La Escala a Que Sea Medible) Toma La Lectura En Los Dos Casos y Notarás La Diferencia.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes


----------



## chugus (Ago 20, 2009)

Ok... gracias por las respuestas... Voy a armar 4 de estos para poner en una caja con entradas y salidas para microfonos...

Entonces a simple vista cual de los dos me recomiendan el caso1 o el caso2? 

Ustedes que saben mas que yo seguro de interpretar esqumaticos.. estan bien los esquemas?

Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2009)

Básicamente son la misma cosa

El de la imagen inferior esta diseñado con un operacional "Anticuado", pero nada te impide armarlo con uno mas actual respetando el esquema.


----------



## chugus (Ago 21, 2009)

Sisi eso pense porque ademas las patas de los dos operacionales son identicas mirando su datasheet lo descubri... por eso pregunte...

Bueno me voy a decidir por el de ariba (caso1)... Luego comento como me fue

Saludos y gracias..


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola

Yo Tambien Seleccionaría El Caso1 Pues El Caso2 Al Parecer, Por El Esquema Tiene Una Limitación En El Ancho De Banda De Respuesta. (Ver C1, C2, R1).

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes


----------



## chugus (Ago 21, 2009)

Gracias por la aclaracion. Manos a la obra entonces  

Saludos..


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

hola a todos, yo tengo montado en un prototypeboard el primer esquema y suena muy bien, pero tengo ciertas dudas respecto al condensador de salida...por qué tiene el valor de 10uF?? y en otros esquemas 22uF o más.....con 10uF basta?

por aquí hago más preguntas, a ver si me podeis ayudar, muchas gracias

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/previo-micro-transformadores-23821/


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2009)

El valor de ese capacitor depende del límite inferior de frecuencia deseado y la impedancia de la etapa siguiente.
Si la impedancia de la carga a conectar es suficientemente alta, el valor de ese capacitor NO afecta.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 1, 2009)

y en términos menos teóricos...si la salida de ese previo se conecta a la entrada de linea de un interface de audio, un conversor AD o una entrada de linea de una mesa (usos típicos donde vas a conectar la señal procedente de un micrófono...serían suficientes entonces los 10uF?

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola AlbertoMiranda:

Estás muy cerca del Doble Post. Por favor, no preguntes las mismas cosas en dos hilos distintos. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> y en términos menos teóricos...si la salida de ese previo se conecta a la entrada de linea de un interface de audio, un conversor AD o una entrada de linea de una mesa (usos típicos donde vas a conectar la señal procedente de un micrófono...serían suficientes entonces los 10uF?
> 
> un saludo y gracias


Suponiendo que la entrada de linea de la mezcladora posea una impedancia de entrada de 50KOhms (Un valor frecuente) 10 o 22uF afectarán la respuesta a frecuencia de una forma "Despreciable" y en un rango de frecuencia inferior a la que percibe el oído, reproducen los parlantes y captan los micrófonos.
Todo depende de la impedancia de carga, planteo la impedancia de la mezcladora porque desconozco la que puedan poseer el conversor AD o la interfase.


----------

